# Rigging Panfish Jigs



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Based upon your experience, what preference do you have for rigging your tubes on a jig? 
Do you slide the tube starting at the hook end and leave the jighead itself exposed, or do you start at the head end of the jig and place the jig head inside the tube?


What determines for you the method at the time?

Providing a color option with a painted jighead is the obvious reason for baring the jighead at times, but what other considerations determine for you how you will rig it?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i normally rig mine with the jig head exposed.even with upainted jigs.i'm lazy,and i don't want to take the time to cut/retie line just to change/replace tubes.
besides,when i'm on a hot bite,i want my jig in the water as much as possible,so it's much quicker to just change tubes,than cutting the line and redoing the whole works.and when the fish are hungry,they don't seem to care how they're rigged


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

On normal tubes which I dont use many of I use the speed loader jigheads. They give you the option of changing tubes/color without having to retie. With the speed loaders all you have to do is find out where the eye of the hook would poke through if you would stick the jighead up the rear of the tube. Then wet the tube and stick the hook point in the area of the tube where you want the eye to pop through and feed the jig on the hook. You sometimes have to work the tube over lead to get it on there but it works best that way for me. The end result should look like you fed it on through the rear. I got away from tubes because they get tore up too fast. I like the new solid body tubes best. I dont use a collar'd jighead because it seems to tear them up faster. I prefer a collarless jighead and once I find the color that works the best or the fish seem to be hitting I will put a dab of super glue on the shank of the hook and slide the solid tube up to the point where the body of the plastic is touching the ball of the jig. Gotta be careful not to get the glue on your fingers cause youll end up with the rig glued to your fingers. Let it hang for 15 seconds or so and I promise you that the tail will tear before the plastic pulls off the hook.

Sowbelly


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Gotta be careful not to get the glue on your fingers cause youll end up with the rig glued to your fingers.


that's why i rarely use super glue anymore 
i like the solid bodies too.i quit buying the hollow ones.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Solid bodies.... yea, I used to have one of those.  .... lost it somewhere over the years. 

Thanks for your ideas guys.

I am wondering if the crappie ever have seemed to show a preference for how they're rigged, like they do color?


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Solid vs hollow is more for the action and rate of fall. I tended to use solids for trolling and hollowfor jigging. Also a small syringe of a fish attractant spudged into the hollow body makes for a more aggresive bite. Currently I am tieing my own bodies. Its relaxing to tie when I am not fishing- and cheaper than drinking!


----------

